# Betta losing almost all of his scales!!!!



## cybanez (Dec 1, 2010)

I noticed about a week ago that my Betta was missing a few scales. Since then it has gotten progressively worse each day! He is now missing almost 50% of his scales. 
I check the water quality twice a day almost every day. All parameters have been where they should be. A few days ago I did a large water change to make sure it wasn't something in the water.
I also started treating the water with Tetra LifeGuard All-in-One because I read some threads that stated scales loss is due to bacteria and others stated it was fungal. I figured an all-in-one was my best bet.
The only thing my Betta shares a tank with is an Apple Snail.

Any help would be appreciated. I am attaching pictures. The first was from 2 days ago. The 2nd is from today.

One of my biggest concerns is making sure he isn't suffering.


----------



## cybanez (Dec 1, 2010)

*More Information:*

Housing 
What size is your tank?* 5 Gallon*
What temperature is your tank? *79.8°F*
Does your tank have a filter? *Yes*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *Yes*
Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *Apple Snail*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *Top Fin Betta Bits*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *1x/daily; remove all excess food after 5 mins*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *1-2x/week*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *25%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Prime, Slime Coat*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: *0.01*
Nitrite:* 0.001*
Nitrate: *N/A*
pH: *7.03*
Hardness:*N/A*
Alkalinity: *N/A*

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *Losing scales, very dull color*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Not eating as much*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *~1 week ago*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *Tetra Lifeguard*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *Had fin rot about 2 mo. ago*
How old is your fish (approximately)?* Purchased ~6mos. ago*


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I know this sounds dumb, but are you sure he's not just changing color or marbling? The scales don't exactly look gone to me, they just look orange-ish...


----------



## cybanez (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, I had never heard of marbling bettas! I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is what is happening. I attached another picture so hopefully someone with marbling experience can tell me if this is what is happening.

I am a first time betta owner and was getting terribly upset that I seemed to be killing one of the "easiest" fish out there!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ya especially with that second pic u can see that the scale's are still there but just turning pale, I dunno if it's marbling cause he stopped eating... but someone more experienced will be able to tell u more.

Good Luck wit him!! He is beautiful!!


----------



## cybanez (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help. He hasn't stopped eating, just isn't eating as much. 

I'll keep an eye on him, but I feel much better about things!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh sorry!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I too think he's marbling!
it doesn't look raw to me in the pics....


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I want to agree that he's marbling as well... here is a great article on the marble gene.

Though I'm not sure how quickly this usually occurs... so still keep an eye on him. Make sure if you started treatment with the Lifeguard that you finish it, as well, don't stop part way through it.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ooh, I hope he's marbling, keep us posted, I'd like to see pictures when he's done changing colors!


----------



## cybanez (Dec 1, 2010)

*Update*

After a few days of monitoring my Betta, I think you are all correct. I have posted a new pic as of this morning in which you can see how much he has changed just since last week. Quite an amazing process. I am so thankful for everyone's help!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, he looks great! It looks like he'll be going through quite a drastic color change!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful! His change is amazing.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh my, he's gorgeous! Congrats.


----------

